# Decent but economical waterless cleaner??



## Flatcap (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi all.

It's been three years since I've been on here and longer than that since I detailed cars for a living, so I'm a little out of date with a few things. I still detail my own cars and buy and sell the odd car, so I like to have a waterless cleaner in a trigger bottle in case someone wants to come and look at a car I'm selling at short notice. Historically I've used Poorboys 'Spray and Wipe' but I've just about used up any stock I had in my garage so I'm looking for a replacement. Any suggestions or advice appreciated??

I don't want a 'quick detailer' but more a cleaner. My cars are always well machine polished and several layers of wax on so they're rarely minging. I spoke to Greg at Valet Pro who suggested one of his products, and whilst I'm sure it's an excellent product, economically it just wasn't viable for me. Ideally I'll be buying in 5 litres or larger.

Thanks in advance.

Darren. :thumb:

P.S. Anyone used this - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120693405407&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Sypher (Jul 16, 2008)

Optimum No Rinse.

Only just got my bottle today so haven't tried it yet but it's got rave reviews.


----------



## tjclark92 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Adding ONR to water tank?*

Question 1, is this the good stuff?: http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/optimum-no-rinse-wash-and-shine-8oz-new-formula.php

Q 2: how much would i add to my 175 ltr water tank to ask as a rinse water with the pressure washer  Can that be done?


----------



## Flatcap (Apr 24, 2006)

Sypher said:


> Optimum No Rinse.
> 
> Only just got my bottle today so haven't tried it yet but it's got rave reviews.


Interesting...thanks for the speedy response. I like the dilution idea and being able to use it for other uses too, makes sense.

Darren. :thumb:


----------

